
Ask HN: Keeping upto date with your third-world country news - ziikutv
Hello,<p>With many third-world countries controlling media outlets, where do you folks get the information about what is happening in your third-world country?<p>I know the case of media being controlled is not always the case, but I am originally from India and I want to read about policy changes, tech inventions, stuff related to science rather than what a Bollywood actor said about issue XYZ.
======
Amir6
Considering my first hand experience, social media, news agencies and sources
blocked by government, and personal (freelance) reports on their blogs are
perfect for finding out what is happening that they don't want you to know.

